# Journal from the very far East



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm a new member and decided to create a journal to log my development as a betta enthusiast. I'm new in taking care of betta and is planning to be a breeder of this magnificent creature. I was mesmerized by the beauty of the betta when I first saw one at a pet store but was also very concern on the way they are treated. I would have bought every betta and rescue them if I could, but I couldn't so I promised myself that I would help these magnificent creatures in my own little way.

I live in the Philippines and English is not my first language so sorry for all the grammar mistakes. Here are my babies:

Queen : She is my very first betta and I suspect that she is a female. She has lots of damaged fins as you can see from her picture. I hope she can recover soon.










MystiQue and sQuire : They would probably be my first breeding project. sQuire seems really interested in MystiQue when I flair them.










Quarter : He is my juvy male. He seems to have some damaged fins. Here he is with his first bubble nest.


















TorQue : She is my juvy female. I plan on breeding her with Quarter when they are ready.










Quarter and TorQue flaring at each other.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Goodluck with the betta breeding, your bettas have cool names and beautiful colors.


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks sir. You seem to also like names with Q.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Haha yep! Definately liked how u capitalize their Q's. Btw, its "miss" not sir (easy mistake tho, no worries)


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Definitely subscribing to this to see how your breeding project goes. I wish you good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

niQ said:


> Haha yep! Definately liked how u capitalize their Q's. Btw, its "miss" not sir (easy mistake tho, no worries)


Sorry for that. Anyway, here are the picture of my new babies.

Queenie : She's a Turquoise Crowntail.










Query and Question : I don't know their gender and type yet. They're too little to identify.

Query










Question










Quest : She is another Turquoise CT.


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

My latest rescue. I hope they will recover and heal their fins soon.

Qing










Quirina


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

More cute names, especially liked quest. How many bettas so far?


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Eleven. I won't be adding soon, I'm out of aquariums.


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its been a while since I updated this journal. I have 7 new bettas. 5 females juvies in a sorority with 1 male juvy and an aggressive male juvy that I jarred. I will be posting their pic soon.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Hows the sorority going?


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

My sorority is going great. They have established an alpha female.. I think. Below is a picture of the tank.. there are 5 females there but they are too quick to have their picture taken.










I tried adding a male who is their sibling but all hell broke out.. so I quickly removed him. I have two additional male juvy betta but I have no picture yet. But I want to introduce to all of you.. my two new adult betta:

Qinky










Quian


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Qinky is very beautiful! Did u buy your new boys from the betta show in Phillipines? I saw someone else post that there was a show this weekend.


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes I did. hehe


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Update : Recent Pics.

Qinky










Quian


















My Sorority of 6 Females


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Awesome bettas  Qinky is so handsome, he still catches my eye.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Qinky looks pretty young, but he is already so stunning. Quian too. You have beautiful fish.


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you for the compliments guys. They are my most beautiful fish because my remaining males are rescued from the petshop and all have damaged fins, I thought that it will heal in time but its been a month and no progress has been observed. I'll try to ship to you the future sons and daughters of Qinky but I haven't found a suitable partner. For Quian, I'm planning on breeding him with her:









She is Queenie. Is she good enough? And is she ready to breed? 
And also, please identify this female from my sorority.. the orange one.








All her tankmates are halfmoon plakats but she seems to be a crowntail.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Queenie is so pretty! Your girls look so tiny next to your hand. They are cute. I dunno anything about breeding bettas, hopefully someone here can help you out


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ow. Those girls are still juvies. They are around 2-3 cm only. Queenie is my largest breedable female.


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Quian and Queenie breeding update.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

:thumbsup: Yay! Goodluck!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Quian ate all the eggs. Deym! Better luck next time.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Guess he wasn't ready for fatherhood


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its depressing but I will try again next month.


----------

